# GM North west 2013 meet ideas etc



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Any ideas for a meet next year just slap em in here and we can all have a chat about what we fancy doing. I dont mind organising but will have to leave it a bit before i do any firm booking as ive paid out loads for next year recently and i fear the missus could be about to change the locks 

I was thinking February time would be good to let everybody get xmas out the way etc.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2012)

Well i was going to suggest Pleasington until everyone decided to play in their open.

I think we need to pick somewhere where they have a good drying course if we have one in February.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

And a chef that's in early ......


----------



## fat-tiger (Nov 9, 2012)

febuary birchy ,keep on the links ,what about southport and ainsdale or  fairhaven or st annes old links,


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			febuary birchy ,keep on the links ,what about southport and ainsdale or  fairhaven or st annes old links,
		
Click to expand...

Fairhaven and st annes old links both have decent looking deals including food etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2012)

Was looking at Moortown in Leeds for next Spring. A top 100 course and only just over the border into the dark country.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Fairhaven and st annes old links both have decent looking deals including food etc.
		
Click to expand...

 Breakfast????


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Breakfast????
		
Click to expand...

Yes and dinner. I thought that might get your attention


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, and Fulford Nr York looks a nice track. You can tell I'm married to a purebred Yorkshire girl can't you.


----------



## Junior (Nov 9, 2012)

West Lancs, Fairhaven or St Anne's old sound good to me, preferably a weekend also so I don't have to use (quote HID) "another holiday for golf."


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Oh, and Fulford Nr York looks a nice track. You can tell I'm married to a purebred Yorkshire girl can't you.
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a mate over that Yorkshire way and he recommends them two as well. I think both Moortown and Fulford have got opens we could have a crack at if you ever wanna go over that way for a knock.

I played Sand moor near Moortown last year with him and really enjoyed it there too.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive got a mate over that Yorkshire way and he recommends them two as well. I think both Moortown and Fulford have got opens we could have a crack at if you ever wanna go over that way for a knock.

I played Sand moor near Moortown last year with him and really enjoyed it there too.
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly be up for that if the dates are right. Would be a good excuse to take the mrs away for a night and let her loose with the credit card. I did notice that moortown had a pairs comp in August I think.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2012)

Prestatyn is a cracking winter/links track and is very cheap, although it is a fair old trek for some.

I might play southport and ainsdale over the Xmas period if the weather is kind to us!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yes and dinner. I thought that might get your attention 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a bit ambitious but how about an overnighter at Silloth?
Winter weekend rates are Â£42 and the Silloth golf hotel over the road from the clubhouse is Â£50 pppn

Would be good to have a few beers after a round :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it bed and breakfast :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 9, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Is it bed and breakfast :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast included!  
I'll ask them to get some black pudding in for you:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Breakfast included!  
I'll ask them to get some black pudding in for you:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:clap::cheers:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2012)

Isnt Silloth, Saving-Par's club? reduced rates maybe?


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 9, 2012)

Take a gander at their web-site. They have a winter offer on.
2 rounds of golf , dinner , b&b  Â£105.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 9, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Take a gander at their web-site. They have a winter offer on.
2 rounds of golf , dinner , b&b  Â£105.
		
Click to expand...

I know it's a bit of a trek but that is some bargain
http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Take a gander at their web-site. They have a winter offer on.
2 rounds of golf , dinner , b&b  Â£105.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i just noticed that. Seems too good to be true, whats the catch?


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 9, 2012)

how about a mass foray into WALES,vale of llangollen,conwy,nefyn,north wales and llandudno all within striking distance for most of us in the north west,all good tracks and they all have comp weeks were we could enter as 4 balls or pairs.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I know it's a bit of a trek but that is some bargain
http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## DelB (Nov 9, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I know it's a bit of a trek but that is some bargain
http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Depending on dates/work, I'd like to try and come down to play. :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			how about a mass foray into WALES,vale of llangollen,conwy,nefyn,north wales and llandudno all within striking distance for most of us in the north west,all good tracks and they all have comp weeks were we could enter as 4 balls or pairs.
		
Click to expand...

*feels left out"


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 9, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I know it's a bit of a trek but that is some bargain
http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Would be interested! I have a half term in feb as well.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 9, 2012)

fulford has some open dates Betterball pairs and am/am which are 4 person teams ladies and gents 
link here http://www.fulfordgolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/open_golf_events.html
down side is the dates are all mondays.

i will watch with interest especially if you head this way fancy moortown, alwoodey or moor allerton in Leeds and played Fulford recently great track and would be up for another visit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

If the Silloth deal was a saturday night, I may be game (LFC fixtures willing).


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

That Silloth is a good deal but I would have to see when it falls and do a bit of working out. Will still be a few quid with the beer tokens and petrol on top of that deal etc.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			That Silloth is a good deal but I would have to see when it falls and do a bit of working out, To look pretty for Stu_C
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DelB (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Will still be a few quid with the beer tokens and petrol on top of that deal etc.
		
Click to expand...

Stop being so sensible! :ears:
It's two rounds of golf on a top course, plus dinner, bed and breakfast for a fraction over a ton! :clap:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			Stop being so sensible! :ears:
It's two rounds of golf on a top course, plus dinner, bed and breakfast for a fraction over a ton! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Then again im sure there might be a few quid down the back of the couch . Are we lobbying for a potential date we all want then or what?


----------



## DelB (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Are we lobbying for a potential date we all want then or what?
		
Click to expand...

Saturday 23rd February????


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Saturday 16th February would probably be better for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			Saturday 23rd February????
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you a saturday 16th Feb - it must be an international week, so no footy on.

Can Scotland still qualify? 

Being so near to Scotland, this couldn't be a ............ no it couldn't.............well.......no, don't be silly..............a Scotland V England clash..........in the offing?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll raise you a saturday 16th Feb - it must be an international week, so no footy on.

Can Scotland still qualify? 

Being so near to Scotland, this couldn't be a ............ no it couldn't.............well.......no, don't be silly..............a Scotland V England clash..........in the offing?
		
Click to expand...

Now we are talking. This could be a perfect venue and perfect opportunity


----------



## DelB (Nov 9, 2012)

Just bought a ticket today to see Mark Tremonti at the Liquid Rooms in Edinburgh on Saturday 16th, but if that's the day that's decided by the majority then I'm sure I can pass it on to someone.


----------



## Val (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm definately up for this but my anniversary is the 16th so The Mrs would murder me if I went then, 23rd preffered here


----------



## DelB (Nov 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'm definately up for this but my anniversary is the 16th so The Mrs would murder me if I went then, 23rd preffered here
		
Click to expand...

Right Martin - we've got a two-ball at least. :thup:


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 9, 2012)

Bit of a goat track is silloth but I suppose I could force my way up there for this wouldn't need accom.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll raise you a saturday 16th Feb - it must be an international week, so no footy on.
Can Scotland still qualify? 
Being so near to Scotland, this couldn't be a ............ no it couldn't.............well.......no, don't be silly..............a Scotland V England clash..........in the offing?
		
Click to expand...

FA Cup 5th Round mate so you'll probaly be free anyway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			FA Cup 5th Round mate so you'll probaly be free anyway. 

Click to expand...

We'll probably go out in the 3rd round, so will have organised a league game to fit in. 

Could be a relegation duel with Villa.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			Right Martin - we've got a two-ball at least. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So have we, me and Birchy. 

Sorted. All the jocks can play it one week, we'll play it the next, tot up the scores to see who wins.

Shame we don't meet each other.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			So have we, me and Birchy. 

Sorted. All the jocks can play it one week, we'll play it the next, tot up the scores to see who wins.

Shame we don't meet each other. 

Click to expand...

I maybe interested in this, birchy get some prices and times sorted fella


----------



## DelB (Nov 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			So have we, me and Birchy. 

Sorted. All the jocks can play it one week, we'll play it the next, tot up the scores to see who wins.

Shame we don't meet each other. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Any other dates we might be able to agree on? 9th february or 2nd March maybe?

I will email them to see whats available anyway, are we even sure they do this on weekends?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm free any weekend apart from the 23rd of feb......well sort of, it's my 40th on the 2nd march..I'm sure she'll understand.


----------



## Val (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Any other dates we might be able to agree on? 9th february or 2nd March maybe?

I will email them to see whats available anyway, are we even sure they do this on weekends? 

Click to expand...

Can't do 2nd or 16th Feb other than that I'm open to options


----------



## Val (Nov 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			So have we, me and Birchy. 

Sorted. All the jocks can play it one week, we'll play it the next, tot up the scores to see who wins.

Shame we don't meet each other. 

Click to expand...

Let us play it first, you scousers will steal all the flags  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Let us play it first, you scousers will steal all the flags  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nar, youse'll burn them for warmth.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm free both weekends so I'll leave it up to the majority. But, if the scots boys feel left out then ill quite happily join in with del and val to make a 3 ball. I'll give them a couple of wee lessons in single malt and single fig golf. It'll be good for em. :whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

if its at silloth ill come over to play there again lovely course


----------



## louise_a (Nov 10, 2012)

i am up for this too.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 10, 2012)

Am up for Silloth....  Any closer to a date yet?


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			*feels left out"
		
Click to expand...

why should i be feeling left out,i would put CONWYN up against this course any day of the week and it isn't stuck miles from anywhere,if an overnighter is planned i would sooner go to a place that has a bit of night life.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 10, 2012)

my reason for that was that you mentioned gents comps, which  i would not be able to play in. wouldnt mind North Wales otherwise.


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			my reason for that was that you mentioned gents comps, which  i would not be able to play in. wouldn't mind North Wales otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

i apologies,how about getting some of your lady friends making up some mixed pairs for the vale of llangollen comps week?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 10, 2012)

Just back from my round this morning and I cant do an overnighter in February unfortunatley. Ive got to finish my winter league matches by end of February and my playing partner is away over xmas so I will need to play at least one match in each of them two weeks .

I could fit in a day out meet so i will see how this Silloth idea gets on and if theres any left fancy a knock we can sort summat.


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

Day out suits me, I can accommodate that on a Sat or Sunday in Feb other than weekends of 2nd and 16th.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Day out suits me, I can accommodate that on a Sat or Sunday in Feb other than weekends of 2nd and 16th.
		
Click to expand...

If its at Siloth I'll give Val some company on the journey down whether he likes it or not!!!


:thup:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Nov 10, 2012)

What about:

Fleetwood GC
De Vere Herons Reach (Hotel for the travellers)
St Annes Old Links

If you want a bargain but may be a bit rough
Staining Lodge
Garstang GC

Theres also:
Haigh Hall?
Morecombe?
Preston?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 10, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			What about:


Haigh Hall?


Preston?
		
Click to expand...

Haigh Hall would probably be underwater!

Isnt Gregbwfc at Preston?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Haigh Hall would probably be underwater!

Isnt Gregbwfc at Preston?
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it pal regarding Haigh hall 

The best local ones ive seen for February are S & A, St annes old links, West lancs & Fairhaven.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 10, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Beat me to it pal regarding Haigh hall 

Click to expand...

Its nice just wet lol


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If its at Siloth I'll give Val some company on the journey down whether he likes it or not!!!


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome buddy, guys why not just settle on Siloth and get the ball rolling, we currently have 3 willing to come down (providing it ain't the 16th) and I reckon Del could probably talk Neil into joining him on his journey south.


----------



## DelB (Nov 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			.... and I reckon Del could probably talk Neil into joining him on his journey south.
		
Click to expand...

Already done mate. :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Haigh Hall would probably be underwater!

Isnt Gregbwfc at Preston?
		
Click to expand...

Indeedy, but I wouldn't want anyone paying to play over winter.
We play from the rough (to protect fairways) until March.
Greens always open though unless it gets a bit frosty.

Anybody fancies a game though, just let me know.
I can sign 3 guests in.

Oh and Haigh Hall.
Not played it for years but can't think it would've got any better.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 10, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Indeedy, but I wouldn't want anyone paying to play over winter.
We play from the rough (to protect fairways) until March.
.
		
Click to expand...

Stu_C always plays from the rough so he may be up for it


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			why should i be feeling left out,i would put CONWYN up against this course any day of the week and it isn't stuck miles from anywhere,if an overnighter is planned i would sooner go to a place that has a bit of night life.
		
Click to expand...

Conwyn is likely to count us Scots out by around 200 miles


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Just back from my round this morning and I cant do an overnighter in February unfortunatley. Ive got to finish my winter league matches by end of February and my playing partner is away over xmas so I will need to play at least one match in each of them two weeks .

I could fit in a day out meet so i will see how this Silloth idea gets on and if theres any left fancy a knock we can sort summat.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, your thread and idea bud. Do you wish to make a call on the 23/24th February and get the ball rolling?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Stu_C always plays from the rough so he may be up for it 

Click to expand...

 
Yeah but that'd be the day he striped everything down the middle (then had to trudge to the rough and drop his ball).
Bit like I do.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 10, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



 
Yeah but that'd be the day he striped everything down the middle (then had to trudge to the rough and drop his ball).
Bit like I do.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Birchy, your thread and idea bud. Do you wish to make a call on the 23/24th February and get the ball rolling?
		
Click to expand...

I think best thing to do is see what the majority say. Its a fair treck for a one day meet so it depends if people fancy doing the travelling i suppose.


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 10, 2012)

People who offer up garstang as a possibility should be ignored


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I think best thing to do is see what the majority say. Its a fair treck for a one day meet so it depends if people fancy doing the travelling i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Always going to be over 100 miles for us up here regardless mate. Could go for a weekender for those interested and those just for a day can tip up for one of the days too.

Involving us up here then Siloth is a great half way house and an easy enough drive from where you guys are too.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Always going to be over 100 miles for us up here regardless mate. Could go for a weekender for those interested and those just for a day can tip up for one of the days too.

Involving us up here then Siloth is a great half way house and an easy enough drive from where you guys are too.
		
Click to expand...

Silloth is a perfect venue as a halfway house for an England vs Scotland thing but im just thinking to do it justice it would need an overnighter for everybody. Im not sure what everbody else thinks?


----------



## Yerman (Nov 10, 2012)

Prestatyn is worth a look and not as far as some. Also Formby. I agree feb is dodgey weather so a links west of the penines. Played Moortown in march -quite boggy.


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not knocking North Wales guys but if its going there I'd be certain you'd need to count us north of the order out.

Guys can we get the thoughts together on Siloth either on a 1 day thing or an overnighter? It's easy enough to combine both providing the numbers are decent. Lets say 23/24 Feb if that's ok.

Interested in 1 day, overnight or either?

I'm in the either camp.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd love to do the overnighter but I can't make sat' 23rd feb, but I'd be happy to drive up for 1 round on the Sunday.
I agree its a great halfway house and im closer than most,but can understand that it's a long way to drive for others just for 1 day.


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'd love to do the overnighter but I can't make sat' 23rd feb, but I'd be happy to drive up for 1 round on the Sunday.
I agree its a great halfway house and im closer than most,but can understand that it's a long way to drive for others just for 1 day.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, 140 miles for me and more for Del so not entirely on our doorsteps either but similar distance from Manchester/ Liverpool but I'm not really looking for it to turn into that type of thing.

2.1/2 hours on the road, even a 1 day shot with a 11 or 12 tee off would be ideal and not a killer however overnight with a beer or 2 would be good too.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Good man, 140 miles for me and more for Del so not entirely on our doorsteps either but similar distance from Manchester/ Liverpool but I'm not really looking for it to turn into that type of thing.

2.1/2 hours on the road, even a 1 day shot with a 11 or 12 tee off would be ideal and not a killer however overnight with a beer or 2 would be good too.
		
Click to expand...

134 from my house...so guessing if i go overnight would be better


----------



## DelB (Nov 10, 2012)

I drove five hours each way to Gainsborough and back in one day, so anything less than that is a walk in the park!!! If its gonna be Silloth then I'd certainly make the effort to come down, but very much further than two and a half hours each way and it is less appealing.


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 10, 2012)

if it going to be a weekender we need a course that is near hotels and has a bit of nightlife or decent pub/curry house etc not one stuck out in the middle of nowhere so how about the following as these can be reached by those north of the border as well.southport or blackpool/lytham if enough go it could be booked as a society package and probably get the rooms cheaper as well,just a thought or stay on site at lancaster.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 10, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			if it going to be a weekender we need a course that is near hotels and has a bit of nightlife or decent pub/curry house etc not one stuck out in the middle of nowhere so how about the following as these can be reached by those north of the border as well.southport or blackpool/lytham if enough go it could be booked as a society package and probably get the rooms cheaper as well,just a thought or stay on site at lancaster.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disagree, a decent boozer is all you need, don't need clubs, curry houses or anything. As long as its a decent track, decent clubhouse for scran after and a pub in the area for night then that's good enough for me.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there a firm date yet?!?


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 10, 2012)

6inch, I am with the craw, silloth is worth the effort and the town has  pubs etc for those who want to partake. There are plenty of hotels and is cheaper is needed loads of statics for hire with leisure facilities.
Don't see how anything else would be any better esp as not everyone will be bothered by clubbing into the wee hours.


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2012)

I've suggested the 23/24 Feb but no yes or no so assume its ok, if we decide a date the rest can take care of itself.

As for nightlife, I'm happy with a boozer as the craw says, I wouldn't thank you for a freebie in Blackpool, been there and done htat too often.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 10, 2012)

i am happy  to ring the club on monday and make enquiries for a group.


----------



## DelB (Nov 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			i am happy  to ring the club on monday and make enquiries for a group.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Louise. :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Nov 10, 2012)

If its Silloth then I'm a definite if its further afield I'm a maybe.

Can someone sort a destination and a date, the sheep will come once you select the grazing.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 10, 2012)

If its Silloth id rather do an overnighter and cant at that time so im a no as it stands.

Might be up for a local knock around if theres anybody else in the same boat


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, my time is still governed by LFC fixtures (stupid, aren't I).

I would be available:-

2nd feb weekend

16th Feb weekend

However, no problem if people end up picking another date.

Just out of interest, how are people for the weekend of 2nd march? Possibly better weather,and still 2 weeks away from the Formby/Royal Liverpool meet. Is everyone available then? I agree, a few good boozers would be enough for me nowadays.I've always fancied Silloth, and at this deal, would be much in favour, 3 hours drive or not.

2nd March anyone?

P.S. Sorry, didn't notice the Muirfield was a few days later for some of you.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 11, 2012)

16th, 23rd or 2nd March could be good for me (subject to approval from HID)..... Could potentially do any day in the week between 16th and 23rd... Perks of half term...


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

2nd March ok for me however it would be down and back same day


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			2nd March ok for me however it would be down and back same day
		
Click to expand...

If we can just pick a date and locus then we will just all follow like sheep. Someone make a decision. On a purely selfish point of view I'd love to play Silloth, Val a day trip suits me or a cheap B&B would also be an option.


----------



## DelB (Nov 11, 2012)

2nd March ok for me too, but it'd just be a day trip for me given that we're playing at Muirfield on the 5th.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If we can just pick a date and locus then we will just all follow like sheep. Someone make a decision. On a purely selfish point of view I'd love to play Silloth, Val a day trip suits me or a cheap B&B would also be an option.
		
Click to expand...

I'm similar mate but lots on into March so would need to be a day trip, it's a shorter journey than going to the Dunes so dead easy


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn, damn damn. Fantastic that people are up for a game at Silloth, crap that I will not be able to play on the dates mentioned so far due to a combination of being in the alps skiing  or at work and no leave left . 

If this comes off you will enjoy it.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 11, 2012)

If its the 2nd I'll just do the 1 round and stay in Keswick with the Missus. It's my birthday and as understanding as she normally is I don't think disappearing for the weekend would go down to well.

At the moment I'm just hoping there's availability for this deal at weekends. At the price they're quoting I can see this being really popular.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			If its the 2nd I'll just do the 1 round and stay in Keswick with the Missus. It's my birthday and as understanding as she normally is I don't think disappearing for the weekend would go down to well.

At the moment I'm just hoping there's availability for this deal at weekends. At the price they're quoting I can see this being really popular.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why whoever is organising this needs to grab the bull by the horns and set a venue and date. From organising a few of these I know you'll never please everyone, you just need to pick a date and do it.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Im out for Silloth at that time as i cant manage an overnighter and there and back on the day doesnt really appeal.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Im out for Silloth at that time as i cant manage an overnighter and there and back on the day doesnt really appeal.
		
Click to expand...


Wasnt it your idea???? shouldnt u set the date?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 11, 2012)

Will do this if the date fits, but will have to be a day trip.
Doing an overnighter in early March so don't want to use up too many playing out passes from our maud too early


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Wasnt it your idea???? shouldnt u set the date?
		
Click to expand...

Silloth wasnt my idea but i did fancy it until i found out i couldnt do an overnighter. Dont really fancy it as a day trip tbh.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Silloth wasnt my idea but i did fancy it until i found out i couldnt do an overnighter. Dont really fancy it as a day trip tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well tough then :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Oh well tough then :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Cant suit everybody with these things so thats life mate . There will be many more to go to thats for sure .


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Cant suit everybody with these things so thats life mate . There will be many more to go to thats for sure .
		
Click to expand...

Like Muirfield in March, eh Birchy :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Like Muirfield in March, eh Birchy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate . Should be a cracking day that one.


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 11, 2012)

splash try again said:



			6inch, I am with the craw, silloth is worth the effort and the town has  pubs etc for those who want to partake. There are plenty of hotels and is cheaper is needed loads of statics for hire with leisure facilities.
Don't see how anything else would be any better esp as not everyone will be bothered by clubbing into the wee hours.
		
Click to expand...

dont fancy dossing in a caravan,if the consensus is this track then that's fine with me so long as there is a decent hotel near by,and a decent place to eat.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			dont fancy dossing in a caravan,if the consensus is this track then that's fine with me so long as there is a decent hotel near by,and a decent place to eat.
		
Click to expand...


Good offer on the Silloth website.

http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/


Birchy, if this was your idea mate then its your call. Do what suits you not what suits everyone else.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Good offer on the Silloth website.

http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/


Birchy, if this was your idea mate then its your call. Do what suits you not what suits everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

It was my idea to get a thread up and get some meets sorted and ideas discussed etc but it wasnt my idea about Silloth. I did fancy the idea and still do but unfortunatley i cant do an overnighter and dont fancy it as a day trip. I suggest the guys who fancy Silloth and can make it take it on from here and set up the meet . I will sort out a knock more local if theres any stragglers in the same boat as me.


----------



## Yerman (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			It was my idea to get a thread up and get some meets sorted and ideas discussed etc but it wasnt my idea about Silloth. I did fancy the idea and still do but unfortunatley i cant do an overnighter and dont fancy it as a day trip. I suggest the guys who fancy Silloth and can make it take it on from here and set up the meet . I will sort out a knock more local if theres any stragglers in the same boat as me.
		
Click to expand...

I would consider a local ish knock (depending on date).  I agree for those of us at the south of the region Silloth is a bit of a trek.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Yerman said:



			I would consider a local ish knock (depending on date).  I agree for those of us at the south of the region Silloth is a bit of a trek.
		
Click to expand...

I think its a trek from everywhere to be honest thats why i dont like the idea of a there and back on the day type meet. Ive got a few ideas for something local but will see how the Silloth idea goes first so i dont intefere with that.


----------



## Yerman (Nov 11, 2012)

Fair enough, Silloth is good but really an overnighter, did it 2 years ago in june, went up night before then played 36 holes next day and home same night. Easily do-able at that time of year, but in colder darker days for 18 -doesn't appeal.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think Silloth is a bit of a trek for a meet for anyone in the NW, if you want just to include the people from around Greater Manchester, Merseyside etc then go to the Wirral or Lancashire/Filde coast and if others wish to come then so be it.

I don't see 3 hours as a trek anywhere for quality golf personally, that said I do around 30k motorway miles a year and I consider the M55 junction on the M6 as just down the road.


----------



## Yerman (Nov 11, 2012)

A chaque un son gout.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

Yerman said:



			A chaque un son gout. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Yerman said:



			A chaque un son gout. 

Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Absolutely
		
Click to expand...

I agree now ive looked it up


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

For a local meet i think the best deal out there is West Lancs on a Sunday for Â£240(Â£60 each) per tee time. That includes bacon roll and coffee before play.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy, I'll leave you with this and start a Silloth one tomorrow once I speak to them. We have a 4 ball for up here but it would be good making it 12 to make it a worthwhile meet for those interested.

Those interested keep your eye out for it

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Birchy, I'll leave you with this and start a Silloth one tomorrow once I speak to them. We have a 4 ball for up here but it would be good making it 12 to make it a worthwhile meet for those interested.

Those interested keep your eye out for it

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the best idea for it mate. Thanks for that


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Im looking at Sunday 24th February for a meet at West lancs. Price is looking like Â£60 each including bacon roll & coffee before round. Declare your interest here folks


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

If the tee time is around 11.00 at earliest I'd be up for this


----------



## louise_a (Nov 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Birchy, I'll leave you with this and start a Silloth one tomorrow once I speak to them. We have a 4 ball for up here but it would be good making it 12 to make it a worthwhile meet for those interested.

Those interested keep your eye out for it

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

are you ringing Silloth then? I was going to do it.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

louise_a said:



			are you ringing Silloth then? I was going to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Louise if you wish pal, fill your boots.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			If the tee time is around 11.00 at earliest I'd be up for this
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the online booking theres tee times available all day apart from a small group of 3 tees booked for 11:30 - 11:45. We can slot in just after or before that i would imagine. Sunset is approx 5:45 at that time of year so we shouldnt have any problems


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Looking at the online booking theres tee times available all day apart from a small group of 3 tees booked for 11:30 - 11:45. We can slot in just after or before that i would imagine. Sunset is approx 5:45 at that time of year so we shouldnt have any problems 

Click to expand...

Suits me, don't work around me though, if others prefer it earlier go with the majority.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Suits me, don't work around me though, if others prefer it earlier go with the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate will do. I think after 11 usually suits most anyway.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks very nice, I could be tempted into a cross border raid. 

West Lancs does look tempting.

C.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Looks very nice, I could be tempted into a cross border raid. 

West Lancs does look tempting.

C.
		
Click to expand...

West lancs has 36hole mid am open in may 24th Â£90 if feb is a no go.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Im looking at Sunday 24th February for a meet at West lancs. Price is looking like Â£60 each including bacon roll & coffee before round. Declare your interest here folks 

Click to expand...

I'm interested if Silloth doesn't come off.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Ive emailed west lancs to see what they can offer and to confirm availability so will post any more details when i get them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive emailed west lancs to see what they can offer and to confirm availability so will post any more details when i get them.
		
Click to expand...

Well in Birchy, I contacted them for the day before the Hillside meet, and they offered a good deal for the GM crew, regardless of numbers. Mention that, we may get a discount, especially if we have good numbers.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well in Birchy, I contacted them for the day before the Hillside meet, and they offered a good deal for the GM crew, regardless of numbers. Mention that, we may get a discount, especially if we have good numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Ive already sent them a mail now but once we get numbers in I will throw that in to see if it can swing us a bit better deal . What did you say? Just that we are the golf monthly massive?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive already sent them a mail now but once we get numbers in I will throw that in to see if it can swing us a bit better deal . What did you say? Just that we are the golf monthly massive? 

Click to expand...

Well in birchy la, I'd be up for west lancs will we have to pay the full lot upfront?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive already sent them a mail now but once we get numbers in I will throw that in to see if it can swing us a bit better deal . What did you say? Just that we are the golf monthly massive? 

Click to expand...

Looking at us last week, most of us are massive.

Yes, see what numbers you get first, then tell them to visit the site, see the amount of free advertising and coverage they will be getting. He offered it to me for Â£70 on the Sunday, before the Hillside meet, which was in September, so a great discount.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Well in birchy la, I'd be up for west lancs will we have to pay the full lot upfront?
		
Click to expand...

No idea yet mate. Will try and swing it with a deposit but im not sure what their poilicy is etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 11, 2012)

Sound as mate, just make sure you get us on the Wallasey open


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking at us last week, most of us are massive.

Yes, see what numbers you get first, then tell them to visit the site, see the amount of free advertising and coverage they will be getting. He offered it to me for Â£70 on the Sunday, before the Hillside meet, which was in September, so a great discount.
		
Click to expand...

Massive athletes mate 

Ok that sounds like a plan. I will do that once we get numbers in and hopefully with decent numbers added to the above we will be onto a winner.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound as mate, just make sure you get us on the Wallasey open 

Click to expand...

That will be done at 00:01 pal


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			That will be done at 00:01 pal 

Click to expand...

Just checked the website and it doesn't open until 8am so you get yourself off to bed and make sure you're up and ready to rock.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Just checked the website and it doesn't open until 8am so you get yourself off to bed and make sure you're up and ready to rock.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, it said midnight the other day. Im in the office from 7 in the morning so i will have the website ready to go


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Got word back from West lancs. Â£55 per player as it stands. Maximum number of players is 16. Date is gonna be Sunday 24th February. I will start a list from today. The below are down as interested so far.

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2012)

as Silloth seems a no go put me down for this.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 12, 2012)

Anf me please


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Got word back from West lancs. Â£55 per player as it stands. Maximum number of players is 16. Date is gonna be Sunday 24th February. I will start a list from today. The below are down as interested so far.

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
		
Click to expand...

Could you put me down for this Birchy. 
Thanks.


----------



## DelB (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to come down for this, but can't do sundays. Have fun guys. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Got word back from West lancs. Â£55 per player as it stands. Maximum number of players is 16. Date is gonna be Sunday 24th February. I will start a list from today. The below are down as interested so far.

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Put me down please matey. West lancs is a cracker of a course.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Put me down please matey. West lancs is a cracker of a course.
		
Click to expand...

Got word back from West lancs. Â£55 per player as it stands. Maximum number of players is 16. Date is gonna be Sunday 24th February. I will start a list from today. The below are down as interested so far.

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf

Done mate


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Put me down please matey. West lancs is a cracker of a course.
		
Click to expand...

It is mate.
And seeing as how this has managed to fall AGAIN when I'm working, trotting over there for a game later on this week.
I mean,ffs (can I type that), I only work 4 days in 10, at some point it's gotta fall right, right ?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 12, 2012)

You do know that birchy has got a copy of your Rota don't you??


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			You do know that birchy has got a copy of your Rota don't you??
		
Click to expand...

Y'know, that had crossed my mind.
I even missed a tiddler on the last at Caldy, just so I didn't beat him  .
(Birchy, don't go mentioning the 8 or 9 other tiddlers I missed  )


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 12, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Y'know, that had crossed my mind.
I even missed a tiddler on the last at Caldy, just so I didn't beat him  .
(Birchy, don't go mentioning the 8 or 9 other tiddlers I missed  )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's how I let Qwerty win. He looked so happy at the presentation.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			You do know that birchy has got a copy of your Rota don't you??
		
Click to expand...

Ive never known anybody be so unlucky with meets falling on the wrong day! Surely his luck will change sooner or later


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Y'know, that had crossed my mind.
I even missed a tiddler on the last at Caldy, just so I didn't beat him  .
(Birchy, don't go mentioning the 8 or 9 other tiddlers I missed  )
		
Click to expand...

Lets just say if Greg had holed his tiddlers that day his score would of been massive!


----------



## DelB (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive never known anybody be so unlucky with meets falling on the wrong day! Surely his luck will change sooner or later 

Click to expand...

I'd say Muirfield on 5th March is pretty lucky. :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'd say Muirfield on 5th March is pretty lucky. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i think he deserves that one .


----------



## Scouser (Nov 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			He looked so happy at the presentation.
		
Click to expand...

Presentation  
Mr prize must have been lost in the post Birchy can you re send it please....


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 12, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'd say Muirfield on 5th March is pretty lucky. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Del.
Pint coming your way for sorting this one out :thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 12, 2012)

Put me down for this too Birchy .....cheers !


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Got word back from West lancs. Â£55 per player as it stands. Maximum number of players is 16. Date is gonna be Sunday 24th February. I will start a list from today. The below are down as interested so far.

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior

Your in Junior . Im gonna try get a quota of 16 in for this and then see if we can get it a bit cheaper and then go from there folks


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am up for this Birchy! When do you need the cash?!?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			I am up for this Birchy! When do you need the cash?!?
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna try get a full 16 together and have a word with em to see if they can do anything with the price. I will post details when i get them and how they want paying and how soon etc.

I think we are up to 11 interested at the moment so going well so far


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 12, 2012)

Put me down aswell Birchy please.

Course I've been looking to play for a while.

Cheers


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 12, 2012)

Fantastic, put me down please (as long as silloth not on same day!).


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain

The list is up to 13 interested now .


----------



## Yerman (Nov 12, 2012)

*I'm in, before its full please *


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Me
Valentino
thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman

14 now interested


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Presentation  
Mr prize must have been lost in the post Birchy can you re send it please....
		
Click to expand...

You'll find the wooden spoon is in the drawer under the kitchen sink.

2 more and you'll be classed as a collector.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 13, 2012)

I am up for this if there's still space.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			I am up for this if there's still space.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sir there is still space .

Me
Valentino
 thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman 
HDID Kenny

Thats 15 interested now.


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			I am up for this if there's still space.
		
Click to expand...

You've only 16 posts, your no allowed


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You've only 16 posts, your no allowed 

Click to expand...

That's 12 more than I remember writing....lol do my HDID posts not count?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 13, 2012)

Spy in the camp!!!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll take the 16th spot Scott


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'll take the 16th spot Scott 

Click to expand...

Nice work Fish .

Me
Valentino
 thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman 
HDID Kenny
Fish

Full 16 spoken for now. I will take reserves in case we have any who change their mind etc. I will drop them an email now and hopefully I might have more information sometime tomorrow.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 14, 2012)

Stick us on the reserve list Scott, please


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

2blue said:



			Stick us on the reserve list Scott, please
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Birchy pm details and will sort tonight.... Cheers


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

PM your bank details and I'll transfer the deposit today for you, well done mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Birchy pm details and will sort tonight.... Cheers
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			PM your bank details and I'll transfer the deposit today for you, well done mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done fellas.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2012)

transferred my deposit, although reference says Caldy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

Well done birchy lad.

I'll sort something out to get a deposit to you.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Deposit Paid :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino
 thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman
HDID Kenny
Fish

Got your deposit Louise. Not seen yours yet Fish but some take longer than others so will keep my eye out for it .


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Not seen yours yet Fish but some take longer than others so will keep my eye out for it .
		
Click to expand...

Its an offshore account so may show in the morning


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2012)

Deposit offski Scott, already had your details for Royal Liverpool  :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman
HDID Kenny
Fish

Reserves
2Blue

Got yours Martin, cheers mate .


----------



## Yerman (Nov 14, 2012)

Please PM me your bank details and the deposit will follow.


----------



## gjbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Any room for a wiganer Scott?


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Please PM me your bank details and the deposit will follow.
		
Click to expand...

And me as we'll please Birchy! I've emptied my inbox!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Any room for a wiganer Scott?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate they wont let us have more than 16 so best i can do is 2nd reserve .


----------



## gjbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats ok Birchy  just pm if anybody changes their mind.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw
Liverbirdie
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
Fish

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

Got your payment Nick(Yerman) cheers


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 14, 2012)

Sat on a train home from daan saff working, will pay across in the morning Birchy and pm to confirm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2012)

Birchy - payment just sent.

Cracking course, only played it once, but enjoyed it, apart from the result (played a pairs match play there, one up at the turn, think we lost 4 and 3, though!!!!). Unfinished business.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy - payment just sent.

Cracking course, only played it once, but enjoyed it, apart from the result (played a pairs match play there, one up at the turn, think we lost 4 and 3, though!!!!). Unfinished business.
		
Click to expand...

Got it safe and sound mate. 

Heard lots of good things about it from anybody who has been near it so im looking forward to it .


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Sat on a train home from daan saff working, will pay across in the morning Birchy and pm to confirm
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko
Splashtryagain
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
Fish

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			No problem pal 

Click to expand...

Paid across mate, still has the Caldy reference as I'm too lazy to set up another payment!

Let me know if any problems receiving it at your end.

Cheers


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Paid across mate, still has the Caldy reference as I'm too lazy to set up another payment!

Let me know if any problems receiving it at your end.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No problem Ian, Got it mate


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
Fish

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just paid pal! Can you double check its gone in for me pal....


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Just paid pal! Can you double check its gone in for me pal....
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Junior
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

P.S Got your deposit too now Fish


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

Twas getting worried they sent it over stuffed in a bottle lol


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy, can you confirm you got the deposit I sent for thecraw


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 15, 2012)

Just sent mine as well mate. It's still marked as "Caldy deposit"..........


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf DEPOSIT PAID
Junior
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

Recieved thecraw deposit via Valentino now and also yours too bluewolf . Cheers fellas.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Birchy, can you confirm you got the deposit I sent for thecraw
		
Click to expand...

That's Â£20 you'll never see again!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 15, 2012)

Deposit paid Birchy, please confirm when received.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's Â£20 you'll never see again!
		
Click to expand...

I'll crack your baws


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Deposit paid Birchy, please confirm when received.
		
Click to expand...

It says Andrew mrs on the reference is that you?  If it is then ive got it mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			It says Andrew mrs on the reference is that you?  If it is then ive got it mate.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell who wears the trousers in that house..........


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			It says Andrew mrs on the reference is that you?  If it is then ive got it mate.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah emptied HID account...lol, that's mine cheers.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf DEPOSIT PAID
Junior
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny DEPOSIT PAID
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can tell who wears the trousers in that house..........
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but who's spending it....lol


----------



## 2blue (Nov 16, 2012)

1st reserve but not lookin good.....  New I shudder have moved earlier on this ;-(


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

2blue said:



			1st reserve but not lookin good.....  New I shudder have moved earlier on this ;-(
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fella . This one filled up very quick as well though!

Ive had the word back from West Lancs now people. Ive managed to get it for Â£45 per player on Sunday 24th February 2013. Tee times starting from 11AM. Need a deposit of Â£20 per player.

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf DEPOSIT PAID
Junior
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain DEPOSIT PAID
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny DEPOSIT PAID
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

Got yours now as well Splash/Andy


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 16, 2012)

Just paid my deposit mate, looking forward to this  so make sure you don't spoil it by pairing me with scouser


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C DEPOSIT PAID
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf DEPOSIT PAID
Junior
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain DEPOSIT PAID
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny DEPOSIT PAID
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

[/QUOTE]

Deposits arriving nice and quick


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Just paid my deposit mate, looking forward to this  so make sure you don't spoil it by pairing me with scouser 

Click to expand...

Scouser asked if he could be paired with you so he could show you how to play


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 16, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Scouser asked if he could be paired with you so he could show you how to play 

Click to expand...


Haha, he's all talk and no action!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 16, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, he's all talk and no action!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm all action ask your ta......


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll get the deposit sent over tomorrow Birchy.Let me know when it lands. Thanks.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'll get the deposit sent over tomorrow Birchy.Let me know when it lands. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Dave, will keep my eye out for it.


----------



## Junior (Nov 16, 2012)

Deposit sent mate !


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C DEPOSIT PAID
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty
Bluewolf DEPOSIT PAID
Junior DEPOSIT PAID
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain DEPOSIT PAID
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny DEPOSIT PAID
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

Got yours now Junior .


----------



## thecraw (Nov 16, 2012)

2blue said:



			1st reserve but not lookin good.....  *New* I shudder have moved earlier on this ;-(
		
Click to expand...


Give yourself detention!


:ears:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 17, 2012)

Originally Posted by *2blue* 




 
1st reserve but not lookin good..... *New* I shudder have moved earlier on this ;-(
		
Click to expand...





thecraw said:



			Give yourself detention!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

We're in the playground.... different rules.... an yer gonna be knacked:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 17, 2012)

Just sent The deposit Scott, sorry for the delay.
It's still marked as Pleasington.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Just sent The deposit Scott, sorry for the delay.
It's still marked as Pleasington.
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2012)

Me DEPOSIT PAID
Valentino DEPOSIT PAID
 thecraw DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Stu_C DEPOSIT PAID
Louise_a DEPOSIT PAID
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Qwerty DEPOSIT PAID
Bluewolf DEPOSIT PAID
Junior DEPOSIT PAID
Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
Splashtryagain DEPOSIT PAID
Yerman DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny DEPOSIT PAID
Fish DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
2Blue
GJBike

Fully locked and loaded now people .


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Birch u r a star 

time to party


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Birchy you are a star mate just tried to post a party smiley but it went to the mods lol


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Birchy you are a star mate just tried to post a party smiley but it went to the mods lol
		
Click to expand...

Happiness is forbidden looking at some of the other threads so be careful mate


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Happiness is forbidden looking at some of the other threads so be careful mate 

Click to expand...

 Oooh. Will have to have a look.....any in particular lol


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Oooh. Will have to have a look.....any in particular lol
		
Click to expand...

In the lounge, cant miss it if you look in right one lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy, I've also taken the plunge with Wallasey, so I'm in the 11.30 I think with 2 of Stu's mates.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, I've also taken the plunge with Wallasey, so I'm in the 11.30 I think with 2 of Stu's mates.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate. That should be a good day out, we will have to do a little comp sweep between us or something on the day for a bit of fun.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Nice one mate. That should be a good day out, we will have to do a little comp sweep between us or something on the day for a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Yes first prize is a Miura wedge, 2nd prize is two Miura wedges.

Only low handicappers can claim the prize though.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes first prize is a Miura wedge, 2nd prize is two Miura wedges.

Only low handicappers can claim the prize though. 

Click to expand...

Thought it was a high handicapper club lol


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Thought it was a high handicapper club lol
		
Click to expand...

Whatever makes you happy


----------



## thecraw (Dec 14, 2012)

Stick me down as donating a nearest the pin prize for West Lancs. 

tc.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 14, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Stick me down as donating a nearest the pin prize for West Lancs. 

tc.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers  Hate picking prizes so that helps a bit!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Stick me down as donating a nearest the pin prize for West Lancs. 

tc.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, I could do with a conforming chipper - Is it made by Miura?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad, I could do with a conforming chipper - Is it made by Miura?
		
Click to expand...


Its a secret! It will be appropriate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its a secret! It will be appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

Well done - a kind thought.:thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Dec 15, 2012)

Birchy,

Can you stick us down as reserve. I'm back in the country on 8 Feb 13 so if anyone drops out i'm available.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 6, 2013)

Any teams/formats yet?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any teams/formats yet?
		
Click to expand...

Been thinking about that tonight mate. Will have it all up on Sunday/Monday


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all just wondering what your dates and courses are and if there are any spaces left?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Hi all just wondering what your dates and courses are and if there are any spaces left?
		
Click to expand...

Up to now what i can think of :-

Feb 24th West Lancs - fully booked with reserves also in place

March 17th Formby - fully booked (as far as i know anyway)

March 18th Royal Liverpool - Fully booked

March 24th Clitheroe 4BBB Open competition - See thread in arrange a game section.

May 5th Pleasington 4BBB Open comp - This is just an open competition that a few of us have booked tees near each other to meet up etc. Our booked tees are around 10:30AM, nearest time available is 10:10AM according to their website. You would need a partner and both have HCAP certs. 

28TH July Wallasey open competition - Similar to above, will need to check their website for availability.

Thats everything that i can remember at the moment. Theres the Flat cap order of merit that we are doing (see blog below) but at the moment thats full.

Feel like a git saying so many things are full, sorry fella. You need keep an eye on this section because there will be many more im sure!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Up to now what i can think of :-

Feb 24th West Lancs - fully booked with reserves also in place

March 17th Formby - fully booked (as far as i know anyway)

March 18th Royal Liverpool - Fully booked

March 24th Clitheroe 4BBB Open competition - See thread in arrange a game section.

May 5th Pleasington 4BBB Open comp - This is just an open competition that a few of us have booked tees near each other to meet up etc. Our booked tees are around 10:30AM, nearest time available is 10:10AM according to their website. You would need a partner and both have HCAP certs. 

28TH July Wallasey open competition - Similar to above, will need to check their website for availability.

Thats everything that i can remember at the moment. Theres the Flat cap order of merit that we are doing (see blog below) but at the moment thats full.

Feel like a git saying so many things are full, sorry fella. You need keep an eye on this section because there will be many more im sure! 

Click to expand...

And yes, Formby is full - with one reserve,also.

Sorry.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Up to now what i can think of :-

Feb 24th West Lancs - fully booked with reserves also in place

March 17th Formby - fully booked (as far as i know anyway)

March 18th Royal Liverpool - Fully booked

March 24th Clitheroe 4BBB Open competition - See thread in arrange a game section.

May 5th Pleasington 4BBB Open comp - This is just an open competition that a few of us have booked tees near each other to meet up etc. Our booked tees are around 10:30AM, nearest time available is 10:10AM according to their website. You would need a partner and both have HCAP certs. 

28TH July Wallasey open competition - Similar to above, will need to check their website for availability.

Thats everything that i can remember at the moment. Theres the Flat cap order of merit that we are doing (see blog below) but at the moment thats full.

Feel like a git saying so many things are full, sorry fella. You need keep an eye on this section because there will be many more im sure! 

Click to expand...

No problem at all mate, thanks for replying really appreciate it.

Think I've got itchy feet - really want to play at the moment, need to gets some rounds in.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bit of a plug I know but Silloth On Solway are a hosting a HFH Charity Comp on Monday 26th August. Details can be found on the club website but its basically 4 man team event at Â£25 quid each. 

Great value at a quality course that will be in prime condition at that time of year.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone confirmed playing Wallasey on 28th July?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Anyone confirmed playing Wallasey on 28th July?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate theres a few of us down to play. 11:12 - 11:36 i think the tee times are.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 7, 2013)

Only 2 spaces left, just after 8am.
States on website they require a cdh id to be able to sign up, is this right? Never heard of it before!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Only 2 spaces left, just after 8am.
States on website they require a cdh id to be able to sign up, is this right? Never heard of it before!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i put mine in when i booked. Ive never done it before either but i think they use it to automatically get your details and handicap etc off the congu database.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Only 2 spaces left, just after 8am.
States on website they require a cdh id to be able to sign up, is this right? Never heard of it before!
		
Click to expand...

Its your Congu ID number. You should be able to find it on your H'cap certificate or via your club website if they use Intelligent Golf/masterscoreboard  etc


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the idea behind the CDH (Central Database of Handicaps) is that you can play another course and hand them your england Golf card and then they can use it to get your current handicap on line. It then does away with your handicap certificate.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, makes sense now. Will have to find out what my number is and get one of those spaces filled!


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Thanks for your replies, makes sense now. Will have to find out what my number is and get one of those spaces filled!
		
Click to expand...

If your club uses system 2000 or HowDidIDo then when you look at your handicap certificate on-line, the CDH number is in the top left corner.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

If your club has registered for it then you should receive an England Golf plastic card which has the number one it.


----------

